# 97 sentra auto gear shift lever stuck



## karson (Jul 28, 2006)

hi all, 

I have a 97 sentra, works great. 
The problem is when i try to shift gear ( automatic) when i start, i am not able to change gears. The small knob on geat shift that needs to be pressed by thumb wont depress at all. 

After a few seconds, i can depress the small knob on shifter and then everything moves smoothly. 

Another small issue is, car key gets stuck when after switching off car. 
I normally restart the car and stop it, keys come out fine. 
Not sure if these two are related. 

Please help. 

thanks 
karson


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the inter-lock on the auto trans selector might be sticking. I'd have to check on that since i haven't dealt with this problem in a while.


----------



## karson (Jul 28, 2006)

*you are right, it is the shift lock*



azkicker0027 said:


> the inter-lock on the auto trans selector might be sticking. I'd have to check on that since i haven't dealt with this problem in a while.


azkicker, 

Please advise how you resolved this issue. This has become lottery to get to some place in time. 

You are right, i checked the gear shift, seems like the small shift lock (solonoid) or inter-lock as you called it, it will not open completely i press on brakes. Shift lock does move a little, but now enough.
Now interestingly shift lock moves on its own when i press the little knob on gear shift, just a little is enough to make shift lever move the extra step. 

I sprayed the shift lock solonoid and the small assesmbly with WD-40. Not much change, only a little better. 


Thanks a lot


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

you sprayed an electric solonoid with w/d 40?


----------



## karson (Jul 28, 2006)

*i did use wd 40*



thezman said:


> you sprayed an electric solonoid with w/d 40?


I did sprayed it with WD 40, should i have not done that.


----------

